#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-01
<gary_poster> good afternoon danilos.  I'm mildly nervous about where we are with gmb's translations branch.  you wouldn't happen to be able to get it ready for review within the next two hours, would you? :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, hum, isn't his branch landed already?
<gary_poster> oh?
 * gary_poster goes to reread mail
<danilos> gary_poster, hi btw (and sorry about the vacation falling through)
<danilos> gary_poster, it needs help QAing, it's landed on staging afaict
 * gary_poster was talking about import queue work, to be clear
<danilos> gary_poster, right
<gary_poster> oh danilos, ok great.  So you could accurately move his card on the kanban board to qa/ready?
<danilos> gary_poster, uhm, that's where it is for me :/
 * danilos refreshes the board
<gary_poster> danilos, meh sorry
<gary_poster> I saw a yellow card in codeing and did not read it closely enough
<gary_poster> mrevell is working on that, I guess?
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, but I haven't checked up on him today, I can do that and then decide what to do with the card (he's done some minimal documentation)
<gary_poster> cool danilos thx
<danilos> gary_poster, I know you are eager to move the entire feature card somewhere else :)
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, I was also looking at escalated bugs to pick one: bug 34086 looks hard, and bug 57418 looks simpler but not very well defined — I'd still take that one over the other one: what do you think?
<_mup_> Bug #34086: removal of arch-all packages while there are arch-specific packages dependent on it results in uninstallable binaries <escalated> <feature> <lp-soyuz> <soyuz-publish> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/34086 >
<_mup_> Bug #57418: Support debtags in Packages.gz <escalated> <feature> <lp-soyuz> <soyuz-publish> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/57418 >
<bac> gary_poster: gmb's branch is qa-ok
<bac> gary_poster: sorry about your vacation.  is your son better now?
<gary_poster> danilos, two thoughts.  First, Francis told me that we are doing ok with escalated bugs and can look elsewhere for awhile.  Second, in my notes from my call with Francis last week, you can see 54718 is his top recommendation of them, followed by 747558.
<gary_poster> Third, if you are after a challenge, I'd personally prefer you find some codehosting bugs and tackle them, but that should be regarded lightly-do what you want.  Finally, if you want to close bugs quickly instead, I'm +1 on finding ones you think you can close quickly.
<gary_poster> bac, thanks for qa, great
<danilos> gary_poster, ok, I'll give it some thought and then decide what to tackle
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, I do have some (minor!) code-hosting experience already with translations being integrated with it
<danilos> gary_poster, don't come to me for questions, though :)
<gary_poster> bac, thanks for asking.  He still has a fever, but doc says we don't need to worry.  It's not bothering him at all, though we are not letting him out much, esp. to pool.  This is day 6 so a little long for a minor viral infection, but hopefully it will go away soon
<gary_poster> danilos, ack
<gary_poster> and good to know
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos, call as soon as I start Skype :-)
<gary_poster> bac, I'm trying to dupe a prod problem on launchpad.dev.  To do it, I need several packages with similar names.  I'm having difficulty with basic, basic things like this:
<gary_poster> - how can I see all of the packages in a distro?
<gary_poster> - how can I create a new package?
<gary_poster> I found https://launchpad.dev/firefox/+packages but that didn't really help me out.
<gary_poster> BTW, Chromium does have the same webkit problem with /etc/hosts that you mentioned
<gary_poster> it wasn't biting me that badly for the last stuff I was doing for some reason
<gary_poster> but it is pretty annoying now
<bac> you said distro but your example is for a product
<bac> ubuntu/+packages ?
<bac> let me fire up a server and poke around
<bac> gary_poster: sorry to hear about chromium.  FF definitely works.
<gary_poster> bac, thanks.  yeah I'm happy-ish with FF
<gary_poster> bac, it's really slower :-/
<gary_poster> https://launchpad.dev/ubuntu/+packages is a 404
<bac> gary_poster: yeah
<bac> if you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<bac> you see there are various package lists, but i don't see one that lists them all
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, and no parallel I see in https://launchpad.dev/ubuntu/hoary
<gary_poster> I suspect that stuff on the top right of oneiric is derived distro stuff
<gary_poster> bac, any ideas on "how can I create a new package?"  Or would you like to punt me to someone else?
 * gary_poster about to choose a new bug :-)
<bac> gary_poster: still looking
<bac> gary_poster: it looks like you have to do it via the upload processor
<gary_poster> bac, urgh
<gary_poster> bac, ok thank you
<gary_poster> bac, will you curse my name if I run away now, even after you spent the time discovering that I didn't want to go there right now?
<bac> nope
<gary_poster> :-) ok thanks bac
 * danilos -> off
<benji> gary_poster: I just submitted an EC2 expense report that is flawed, can you reject it for me?
<gary_poster> benji, sure, 1 sec
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> benji, I did something that rejected it or is...very similar
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> please take a look
<benji> heh
<benji> well, it's rejected all right, but I can't edit it.  Fortunately this one only had two lines, I'll just recreate it
<benji> wait!  it does have a (cleverly hidden) edit button
<benji> ok, that one has been resubmited
<gary_poster> benji, done :-)
<bac> hi gary_poster, got a moment for a skype?
<gary_poster> sure bac, fire when ready
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-02
<benji> gary_poster: Dublin expense report comin' atcha
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, could you give me a summary of how you calculated your per diem--what days got what meals?  This makes it easier for me to see where the money is coming from and if it matches up with the schedule I know about.  I'll paste whatever yu give me in the expense claim
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos call momentarily
<benji> gary_poster: sure: 1st Saturday: 1 dinner; Sunday: lunch & dinner; M T W F: dinner; last saturday: lunch and dinner
<benji> please double-check me, but I think that's "right"
<benji> the hotel per diem is 80 euro per night, six nights
<gary_poster> benji, when was yellow team dinner?  I paid for that for everybody else, and I think for you too?
<benji> oh!
<benji> you're right
<benji> thanks for catching that
<benji> if you can fix it, please do, if not reject it and I'll take care of it
<gary_poster> benji, (1) that was Wed., right?  (2) what was our dinner per diem again? :-P
<benji> 1) IIRC, 2) 20 euro
<gary_poster> thanks
<benji> gary_poster: I can't find the no downtime deploy instructions, do you have a pointer
<danilos> benji, it's something like ProductionChangePolicy
<gary_poster> benji https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/PolicyandProcess/ProductionChange
<benji> thanks guys
<gary_poster> np
<gary_poster> benji, please no rush to answer this, but for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/752282, would the change in comment 7 be sufficient?
<_mup_> Bug #752282: terminates python with "cannot connect to X server" <regression> <launchpadlib :Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/752282 >
 * benji looks
<gary_poster> benji, also, would that be a super easy one to fix?  Would you like me to try to do it, with your guidance, so that you feel someone is helping with that stuff, or would you rather just fix it yourself for speed's sake?
<benji> gary_poster: for the life of me, I don't see a fix suggested in comment 7
<gary_poster> benji sorry :-( comment 6 from Markus Korn
<gary_poster> I guess that's actually a modification of your comment 5
<gary_poster> so it would be comment 5 + 6
<benji> re. ease of fix: the "sniff the environment" fix shouldn't be too bad
<gary_poster> then we have to roll it out though, right?
<benji> gary_poster: re. comment 6: I don't think it'll be that easy.  keyringlib is structured in a stupid way, the client has no choice over which backend will be chosen and is given no notice of which will be chosen either, so backend-specific bits like that will have to be done in the keyring library itself (i.e., not in launchpadlib)
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, that's what I understood.  Make small change in keyring library; publish it to Ubuntu; declare success
<benji> right, once we change keyringlib we'll have to get that revision into Ubuntu; I don't think that'll be hard, just prolonged
<benji> right
 * gary_poster wonders when oneiric closes
<gary_poster> benji, if you'll coach me on this, I'll do it; or I can leave it for you.
<benji> go get'em tiger! (that's me coaching)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> gary_poster: to check it out you do hg clone https://bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib
<gary_poster> benji, wow, so this is easy but annoying, eh?  Yeah, I was just working that out
<gary_poster> benji, tests are very noisy with lots of tests that seem like they are spewing failures, but end with "Ran 34 tests with 0 failures and 0 errors in 0.255 seconds."  That's as you expect?
<benji> there will be lots of noise, and several skipped tests (unless you have the right crypto libraries installed (or KDE) for example)
<gary_poster> ok benji, cool.  So...can I do this with TDD?  Looking at keyring/tests/test_backend.py no
<gary_poster> w
<benji> yep, you should be able to TDD it; I added some test infrastructure that should make that route not too painful
<benji> no downtime deploy done
<gary_poster> benji, great
<benji> that was really easy; more people should be forced to do that, a little aversion therapy for deployments
<gary_poster> benji, :-)  it's nice if you go through the bugs you deployed and change their statuses
<benji> ok; is that something I should add to the procedure?
<gary_poster> benji, dunno.  wgrant did it and I appreciated it, so I was reciprocating.  uh, pay it forward, uh.
<benji> I'll add it then.
<benji> ok, 19 bugs marked Fix Released
<benji> gary_poster: I just realized that that probably wouldn't be a good policy; a single revision might not actually fix a bug, we could prematurly mark them as fix released
<benji> I doubt I just marked any prematurely because they were all "Fix Comitted" before I marked them, but I don't think this is actually something we should do
<gary_poster> benji, we have different statuses for this
 * gary_poster doesn't recall off-hand
<gary_poster> but in theory it should be something we can do deterministically and correctly, if the people working on the branch have done the right thing.
<benji> so the rule should be: mark all fix-committed bugs as fix-released and leave the rest alone?
<benji> it'd really be nice if the qa bot (or similar) did this
<gary_poster> benji, I think so.  I'm not sure if qa bot moves bugs to fix-committed if the commit is regarded as partial, but I don't think so...  So, "yes" :-)  people can correct it later if needed
<benji> k, I'll add that rule
<benji> I'm hungry.
<gary_poster> benji, kwalitee:
<gary_poster>     def test_supported(self):
<gary_poster>         """Test the keyring's supported value.
<gary_poster>         """
<gary_poster>         self.assertEqual(self.keyring.supported(), self.supported())
<gary_poster>         return self.keyring.supported()
<gary_poster> sorry that last line was supposed to be two
<gary_poster>     def supported(self):
<gary_poster>         return self.keyring.supported()
<gary_poster> so IOW for gnome keyring, we are asserting that self.keyring.supported() == self.keyring.supported() .  Mm, yeah, I'm keen to use this. :-P
<benji> heh, I hadn't noticed that one; unfortunately I'm not surprised
<gary_poster> lunch
<gary_poster> benji, I'm confused about bitbucket.  I have a mercurial branch with changes I want.  I now have an account at bitbucket.  What now?  I've tried various incantations, most recently "hg push ssh://garyposter@bitbucket.org/garyposter/python-keyring-lib"
<gary_poster> Also tried "hg push ssh://hg@bitbucket.org/garyposter/python-keyring-lib"
<benji> two things: first, this is the command you want: hg push ssh://hg@bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib (it took me *forever* to figure that out)
<gary_poster> benji, even though I don't want to mutate his branch yet?
<benji> second, unless you've been given committer access that won't work
<gary_poster> benji I just wanted to put the branch up somewhere for review
<gary_poster> and then make a pull request and all that
<benji> I've never done that.  I just got committer privaleges. ;)
<benji> If you can figure it out, I can act on your pull request.
<gary_poster> ok cool benji thx
<gary_poster> benji https://bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib/pull-request/3/do-not-try-to-connect-to-the-gnome-keyring
<benji> gary_poster: did you note what Markus Korn said about DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS and DISPLAY?  Some values of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS are valid even if there is no DISPLAY.
<benji> so... hmm; we might just leave out the DISPLAY check and be good
<gary_poster> benji, I must have misread.  I thought he was saying that DBUS... will only be true of DISPLAY is true, so this was overkill
 * gary_poster goes to reread
<gary_poster> benji, "some value in DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS implies a non empty DISPLAY."
<gary_poster> benji, so my inclusion of DISPLAY is paranoia from his perspective
<gary_poster> which was my intent :-)
<benji> right, and it's not logically required, but implies to me that some other values of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS are still fine even though DISPLAY is empty
<benji> in other words a non-empty DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is all we need to check for (and can ignore DISPLAY alltogether)
<gary_poster> benji, what implies to you?  his message, or my code?
<benji> his message
<gary_poster> benji, I agree, but my intent was to be paranoid.
<gary_poster> benji, I have no personal knowledge that what he said is correct
<benji> we can relax the requirement for DISPLAY later if need be I guess
<gary_poster> benji, I am pretty comfortable saying, on a personal knowledge basis, that DISPLAY is necessary
<gary_poster> benji, I don't feel strongly about it actually, but I am clarifying that this was my intent
<gary_poster> if you feel strongly the other way, eh, I can remove it
<gary_poster> obviously I prefer it the way it is
<gary_poster> but...eh. :-)
<benji> gary_poster: here's an experiment that shows that what I read through the lines seems to be true: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657425/
<benji> since we are talking about server systems, I can't decide if it is more or less important to allow the gnome keyring stuff to work without a DISPLAY
<gary_poster> benji...that implies to me that what I've done is what we want, yeah?  We don't want the gnome keyring to pop up in that case, right?
<benji> see above, I can't decide :)
<gary_poster> benji, does the gnome keyring work on server systems?
<benji> that's a good question
<gary_poster> I would think not
<gary_poster> what with the GUI and all
<benji> I'm persuaded that the code as you have it is the way to go.
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> heh, Tarek beat me to accepting your pull request
<gary_poster> benji, they call me Firstname Lastname around these parts
<benji> gary_poster: what?
<gary_poster> benji, see https://bitbucket.org/kang/python-keyring-lib/overview
<benji> LOL!
<gary_poster> pretty clearly I didn't set up hg properly somehow
<benji> that is hilarious
<gary_poster> benji, yeah I think I was glazing over some of the set up instructions--this is my .hgrc:
<gary_poster> [ui]
<gary_poster> username = Firstname Lastname <firstname.lastname@example.net>
<gary_poster> verbose = True
<gary_poster> oops
<benji> I figured it was something like that.  I bet that happens a lot.  They should have code to reject that user name.
<benji> I'm still laughing about that.
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, what do I do to get that python-keyring change in oneiric?
<benji> hmm, let me check my notes
<benji> gary_poster: The Debian maintainer/packager of python-keyring is Carl Chenet <chaica@ohmytux.com>
<benji> also, Barry maintains the launchpadlib packages in Debian, so he might be useful at some point
<benji> Carl was very helpful last time I communicated with him (although Debian was frozen at the time so there wasn't much he could do for me).
<benji> also, I can do a keyring release, which I think Carl will want to feed into the packaging machinery
<gary_poster> benji, so I just write him a nice email saying, hey, could you please get this in Debian?  And then hope that...oh ok
<gary_poster> benji, if it is not in Debian then Ubuntu can't get it, or at least it is a much bigger pain?
<bac> gary_poster: i'm trying to find where an event gets handled but can't find the registration.
<bac> notify(BugBecameQuestionEvent(self, question, person))
<benji> that's my understanding; last time Leonard suggested/encouraged/something the Debian to Ubuntu route
<gary_poster> ack benji
<gary_poster> bac, ok lemme look
<bac> gary_poster: i expected to find a <subscriber> in the zcml for  IBugBecameQuestionEvent but don't see one
<benji> bac: notifications to subscribers are handled synchronously, so you can pdb into the notify call and the looping over and calling the actual subscribers isn't too far down that rabbit hole
<bac> benji: i've done that in the past...but figured this should be discoverable by looking in the zcml
<gary_poster> bac, this doesn't look there is a listener, I agree
<benji> some times inheritance stymies the grep-the-zcml approach
<bac> urgh.  i guess rabbit hole diving it is
<gary_poster> bac, I would be paranoid enough to do what benji describes, I must admit
<gary_poster> but my guess is that it is a no-op
<bac> gary_poster: really?  that's hard to believe
<bac> b/c i don't see the actions wired elsewhere
<benji> and very few admit to being as paranoid as I
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> but let me go pdb-ing
<bac> gary_poster:  i told you benji would say that!
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: looks like it is a noop
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> we've got considerable code supporting that no-op
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> rip it out!
<benji> I really want to get ec2 land chugging on this branch, anyone want a small (and possibly even slightly fun) JS review? https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-809511/+merge/70219
<gary_poster> I'll do it benji
<benji> gary_poster: great, thanks
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, feel free to ignore this bikeshed color, but I suggest that you make the digit limit for a bug number 5, not 6.  We do have branches to fix older bugs.  Launchpad has three five digit bugs that are still open (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs).
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs has 1 (not counting bug 1).
<gary_poster> It's not a big deal, but my suggestion.
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Confirmed for compscibuntu-bugs> <dylan.NET.Reflection:Invalid> <dylan.NET:Invalid> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GenOS:In Progress by gen-os> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <LibreOffice:In Progress by bjoern-michaelsen> <The Linux OS Project:In Progress> <metacity:In P
<gary_poster> mm, I got the branch to try and look at it locally, but I'd have to hack the code to make that two
<gary_poster> benji, is there a way to check it out locally, or should I just stare at code? :-)
<gary_poster> by "check it out" in this case I mean "look at it"
<gary_poster> ...in action...
<benji> gary_poster: unfortunately the test data isn't condusive to actually trying it
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> you could hack it just a little and see it work
<gary_poster> eh, it's about EoD and I'm tired.  I'll see it on qastaging :-)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, did you consider updating "Y.DOM.byId('field.bug')" to "Y.one('#field.bug")"?
<gary_poster> benji, approved, with the two questions I asked.  Answer them as you see fit. :-)
 * gary_poster runs away now.  Bye!
<benji> gary_poster: I did, but it didn't work; I was too lazy to figure out why
<benji> thanks!
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-03
<benji> man, this giant rollback has me down; I hope it's fixed soon
<danilos> there is another crisis today, I am trying to get oranges to take on this, because we lemons have already helped with one today :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> what crisis is this one danilo
<gary_poster> I was about to go ask abentley about the merge-proposal-jobs failing
<danilos> gary_poster, merge-proposal-job is failing, eg. diffs don't get generated
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, henninge is now on it and he'll probably have a chance to talk to abentley today when he shows up
<gary_poster> danilo, did you get any attention yet?  I could not find pertinent logs.  OK, fantastic
<danilos> gary_poster, wgrant and losas started on it, I am sure oranges will do a good job of resolving it :)
<gary_poster> :-) cool danilos.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos call in 2
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos please make sure kanban board is up to date
<bac> danilos: if you get lp2kanban working again i can host it on my server, if needed
<bac> the cronjob, i mean
<danilos> bac, sure, thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, I filed an ec2 expense claim, not sure if you get any emails these days
<gary_poster> danilos, I have been, but I think a healthy dose of paranoia is well warranted with canonicaladmin.  Lemme look...
<danilos> thanks
<gary_poster> danilos, did not receive email (yet?) but I did just approve it
<danilos> gary_poster, thanks, so obviously the system is not at it's best yet
<gary_poster> heh, no
<danilos> (though, "its best" was never very good anyway)
<gary_poster> right :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, quick review when you get a chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug772880/+merge/70306
<gary_poster> oops diff not there yet
<danilos> gary_poster, will it get there?
<gary_poster> hm, good question
<gary_poster> let me get it for you...
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/657926/ (and added to MP)
<danilos> gary_poster, that's ok, I just merge into a devel tree and then revert it later when I am done reviewing
<gary_poster> cool
<danilos> gary_poster, I assume the new pygments is already in download-cache?
<gary_poster> yeah
<danilos> gary_poster, also, does it make sense to set the value in json cache to None if pub is None?
 * gary_poster blinks
<gary_poster> danilos, I don't know what you are talking about
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, I guess I don't have a fresh enough devel checkout :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, all good (interestingly, one revision I didn't have was very small so I thought it was part of it :)
<gary_poster> :-) cool thanks danilos
<benji> gary_poster: I'm about to give up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/701953; there's just not enough there for me to get a toehold.  Any hints before I look for something else?
<_mup_> Bug #701953: ValueError OOPS on codehosting <lp-code> <oops> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/701953 >
<gary_poster> benji, do you mean hints on that bug or hints on finding a new bug?
<benji> either :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok, lemme look at bug...
<gary_poster> benji, I like to try and figure out a way to make things a bit better for the next person even when I decide to move on.  The traceback for that bug makes it look like it is entirely within bzr.  Moreover, it has not occurred since Jan 7 or Jan 8, if the OOPS tools are to be trusted in that regard--and I'm not sure I do.
<gary_poster> So, here's what I would do. (1) go to devpad and do a manual grep for this traceback on crowberry.  Report back on results in bug.  If it has not occurred since Jan, change status to Won't Fix. (2) Add Bazaar to bug, with a comment saying that you are not sure it is pertinent, but it looks like it, and you'd like their opinion of te traceback.
<gary_poster> I might do #2 even if I marked the bug Won't Fix
<gary_poster> Then I would be done.
<benji> good advice, will do
 * danilos -> long, late lunch, will work on lp2kanban afterwords, no OCR anymore :)
<bac> gary_poster: got safari to work again
<gary_poster> For choosing a bug, I don't have any grand ideas.  timeouts are interesting to tackle, I find, though I've mixed success with actually following through with them.  For one problem, I keep encountering soyuz, and deciding I'm not willing to pay that price right now.
<gary_poster> It might be an interesting idea to have a tag or a wiki page which kept track of bugs we all thought were interesting on the yellow squad. The wiki page would be nice because it would let us say who found it interesting, why, and if they are offering or looking for guidance on it.
<gary_poster> But anyway,,,I dunno
<gary_poster> danilos, enjoy :-)
<danilos> thanks :)
<gary_poster> bac, what did you have to do?
<bac> the scripts i use for modifying /etc/hosts were creating a symbolic link, which worked pre-lion
<gary_poster> ah!
<bac> so just copying the linked file worked
<bac> now i must re-jigger my script.
<gary_poster> mine is a symlink to /private/etc/hosts bac
<gary_poster> I think OS X does that itself
<benji> gary_poster: can you verify that this is the right place for me to be looking for those OOPSes? /srv/launchpad.net-logs/scripts/crowberry/codehosting-oopses
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, looks right.  I'll zoom over there for a look myself
<benji> these errors are still happening (but under a different OOPS ID because of the varying message)
<gary_poster> benji, mild darn, but still good information :-)
<benji> I'll add the info I have to the bug.
<gary_poster> perfect
<gary_poster> bac or benji, could you look into the buildbot failure on devel please?
 * gary_poster has call with flacoste in 3
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> two branches by wgrant both look suspect
<bac> actually wgrant's r 13599 seems to be the fix but wasn't included in the build.  rebuild forced.
<gary_poster> danilo, flacoste says land code for 814580 on db-devel
<gary_poster> on call
<gary_poster> bac, flacoste suggests maybe good idea to talk to lifeless after you have a concrete working proposal for bug 813322, particularly if you have questions or concerns.
<_mup_> Bug #813322: timeout marking bugs with many dupes as dupe of another bugs <timeout> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/813322 >
<danilos> gary_poster, I will, and I am
<gary_poster> thx
<bac> gary_poster: yes, i'd planned to do that
<gary_poster> cool bac
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> bac, also thanks for looking at buildbot issue.  Please reply to failure email on list
<bac> sorry, had to race out to get my car back.  nice to have a vehicle with AC and power steering again
<gary_poster> heh, I bet
<bac> done
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> bac, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/691352 a dupe of what you are working on?
<_mup_> Bug #691352: BugTask:+duplicate / Bug:EntryResource timeout when marking a bug with duplicates as a duplicate of another bug <timeout> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/691352 >
<bac> gary_poster: probably.  looking at the OOPS now
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> yes.
<bac> i'll mark that one a duplicate of the one i'm working.  and hope it doesn't time out.  :(
<gary_poster> heh :-)
<bac> success
<gary_poster> great
 * gary_poster is decreasing the critical bug count by hook or by crook
<gary_poster> lunch
<bac> hi gary_poster i've got a zope event question
<gary_poster> bac, I've got several answers I've been saving up for just such an occasion
<bac> gary_poster: so, i'm attempting to create a special class like lazr...IObjectModifiedEvent mainly so i can have a different handler for the event
<bac> er
<bac>     <subscriber
<bac>         for="lp.bugs.interfaces.bug.IBug                 lp.bugs.interfaces.bug.IDeferredObjectModifiedEvent"
<bac>         handler="lp.bugs.subscribers.bug.deferred_notify_bug_modified"/>
<bac>     <subscriber
<bac>         for="lp.bugs.interfaces.bug.IBug                 lazr.lifecycle.interfaces.IObjectModifiedEvent"
<bac>         handler="lp.bugs.subscribers.bug.notify_bug_modified"/>
<bac> and i've registered like so
<bac> however my new event is a subclass of IObjectModifiedEvent and i find the old handler is being called
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> what's my way out?
<gary_poster> and there's no "stop processing" or "me first" either
<gary_poster> practically, you need to not subclass the original
<bac> so i can't use inheritance here at all and need to redo the class from scratch?
<gary_poster> oh well
<bac> ok, that's what i figured/feared
<gary_poster> you can reuse the calss
<gary_poster> class
<gary_poster> you just cannot reuse the interface
<gary_poster> would that help bac?
<bac> maybe
<gary_poster> ok lemme get details
<gary_poster> bac, zope.interface.implementsOnly
<gary_poster> instead of implements
<bac> sorry i'm being gently chastised by lifeless elsewhere
<gary_poster> says "yes I want to use my superclasses, but please ignore their interfaces"
<bac> oh sweet
<gary_poster> glad that helps
<gary_poster> 'cause that's all I've got
<bac> well, we'll see if it does
<bac> gary_poster: hey that worked!
<gary_poster> yay, bac!
<benji> gary_poster: keyring 0.6.2 has been released: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/keyring (there was another bug fix on the tip so I included that too, yielding 0.6.2)
<gary_poster> benji, cool, thank you!
<benji> np
<gary_poster> Emailed Carl
<gary_poster> night!
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-04
<danilos> gary_poster, call time?
<danilos> hi, btw :)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos, hi :-) sorry was talking about stuff in -ops.  call in just a few second
<gary_poster> danilos, sorry, with you rsn
<danilos> ack
<gary_poster> danilo, calling
<benji> danilos: when you get done with your call I have a question for you
<danilos> benji, shoot
<benji> danilos: on this page https://translations.launchpad.net/~benji/+translations I have a short list of "Translations you need to review".  How do I set up the data so a user on .dev has a similar list?
<danilos> benji, you have to be member of a language team in one of the translation groups (look at translations.l.d/+groups)
<danilos> benji, and, there need to be a few unreviewed suggestions in one of the projects that such translation group manages
<danilos> benji, just make sure you use the same language for everything (eg. go to translations.l.d/evolution/, set it to use "Just a testing team" for translations, go provide a few suggestions to eg. Spanish or whatever language you want [if you are an admin, translations will be automatically accepted unless you check the appropriate box on the +translate page], and set yourself as the Spanish translator in this translation group)
<danilos> benji, then, stuff should show up
<danilos> anyway, got to run now, hopefully this helps
<benji> danilos: thanks, I think I can get enough test data now
<bac> gary_poster: private archives are definitely not working ATM with openid rejecting the login
<gary_poster> bac, awoo, awoo, sounds like an emergency
<gary_poster> need help?
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, i'm unsure how this part is architected
<gary_poster> bac, who is?  sinzui and barry?
<bac> does lists.lp.net use the mailman xmlrpc to get private team membership?
<bac> def those two
<bac> i was hoping you were the third.  :)
<gary_poster> bac, I don't, I'm afraid.  I know what I wrote down for bounce handling.
<gary_poster> bac, I can try to dig in with you in a mo, but I'm trying to finish up a qa on -ops
<bac> np
<bac> i'lm hunting down curtis over there
<bac> gary_poster: curtis says this problem has been known for 14 months
<bac> gary_poster: i have a dr appt in 17 minutes.  if this is really not an emergency i'd like to still make it
<gary_poster> bac, run like the wind. thanks
<bac> nah, it only takes me 12 to get there!  i still have time to leisurely put on my shoes...
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> hi gary_poster, thanks for tracking down that RT and LP bug
<bac> gary_poster: did you communicate any of this back to OEM?
<bac> if not, i'll take the bullet
<gary_poster> bac, I pinged smagoun about it yeah
<bac> gary_poster: and did he reply?
<bac> we should subscribe him to that bug
 * bac does it
<gary_poster> bac, he did
<gary_poster> reply, that is
<bac> ok
<bac> do changes to security.cfg require 'make schema' to take effect?
 * bac suspects so
<gary_poster> bac, I think so.  I know it needs some incantation--they don't handle themselves.  I think there's a Python file somewhere in the database directory that does it.  but make schema is probably the easiest entryway.
<bac> yep, 'make schema' worked
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: rwya
 * gary_poster had to google that one
<bac> oh, i just made it up
<bac> or oijmiu
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji, call me when you are ready; no rush
<gary_poster> danilos-bot, I see lp2kanban working :-)
<gary_poster> night
#launchpad-yellow 2011-08-05
<benji> gary_poster: I happened upon something reading my feeds last night that tied into our discussion yesterday: http://leanandkanban.wordpress.com/2011/07/15/demings-14-points/
<gary_poster> benji, heh, Francis gave me that same post.  Great minds....  Yeah, it is good.
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos call rsn
<danilos> ack
<bac> a-ok
<bac> sorry, i'm in the echo chamber again this morning:  http://instagr.am/p/JZQKy/?ref=nf
<danilos> gary_poster, looking at verify_pofile_stats.py, it seems the fix would be trivial
<gary_poster> danilos, cool!  You want to take it to up your critical bug count (sounds like an RPG stat), or do you want to coach someone?  up to you
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, I'm fine with either, and I don't think any coaching is needed: move one line fetching a template from after DBLoopTuner.run() to be before it (not sure how to test for "LP tree has just disappeared on you", though)
<gary_poster> heh
<danilos> gary_poster, I'll take it then
<gary_poster> ok danilos, cool
<danilos> oh, only now I notice my office computer is back on the internet, good choice coming back home instead of waiting for internet to come to the office :)
<danilos> gary_poster, re your recent questions about "cold cache" timeout bugs, do you think we should just run with the "cold-cache" bug tag or something? bug 811447 in particular looks to be the victim of that (last seen OOPS is on qastaging with a time of 9s or so)
<_mup_> Bug #811447: BugTask:+index timeout - death by sql in PersonSubscriptions(user, bug) <timeout> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by danilo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/811447 >
<danilos> (that was not in progress, I had a brainfart and marked that bug instead of 810116 :/
<gary_poster> danilos, sure sounds like a plan
<danilos> gary_poster, not sure how much of a plan it is, but these are especially hard (as you noted in your email to list)
<danilos> gary_poster, basically, the metric is going to be "does not time out on either staging or qastaging"
<gary_poster> danilos, my plan is "ignore until unavolidable"
<danilos> gary_poster, right, though I seem to be wrong about 810116: the query seems to be slow only for that user, I got a >100s run time on staging (cold caches, 2.7s warm caches)
<danilos> uhm, not 810116 but 811447
<gary_poster> huh weird
<danilos> gary_poster, probably not weird, that person is a member of a bunch of teams that might be subscribed to the bug, whereas we are not
<gary_poster> ah
<danilos> gary_poster, query for me on staging is 0.7s cold, 170ms warm
<danilos> gary_poster, "for me" == when I substitute my own user ID
<gary_poster> so a non-cold bug agreed.  I suggest you note on bug if you don't tackle
<danilos> gary_poster, right, I will
<danilos> gary_poster, likely related to person being in a team ubuntu-bugs which is subscribed to 50-60 of the 450 duplicates
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> benji: i just got suggestions on linking a branch for the first time.  very cool!
<benji> bac: cool!  I just wish the search was faster, that would make it much nicer.
<bac> it's faster than i can type
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> bac, going to lunch, but https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug821487 I think will be fast and easy, when you have a moment
<bac> gary_poster: just back from lunch and will look at it now
<bac> gary_poster: done
<gary_poster> thank you bac.
<bac> np
<bac> gary_poster: sorry if i waded into that discussion and made things worse
<gary_poster> bac, np, I thought you said good stuff.  maybe I was too prickly.  I just have heard that all before from him, so its a rehashed conversation.  and maybe it's the end of the week, I dunno. :-P
<gary_poster> s/its/it's/
<bac> yeah, i got the impression the discussion had some history to it
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> have a good weekend
<gary_poster> you too bac
